# Kent School - Germany



## lilli (Nov 20, 2011)

This place has a bit of a nasty history, the franciscan monks who built the complex used to look after phsically and mentally disabled people in there untill when under nazi rule they were forced out by extremley high taxes and rumours of various scandals (priests ... it comes with the teritory really!!  )

Now under Nazi rule it was turned into a institution where due to the eugenics laws phsically and mentally disabled children were sent after being complusory registered, it was one of the first places to "try out"n the euthanasia programme, with over 30 children being put to death by a lethal injection. Shortly afterwards the rest of "patients" (over 800) were sent to other institutions most never to be seen again.

After the war the buildings were offered back to the monks (at a price) but they decided against it having lost the sway that they once held in the area. The British took over and it beacme a hospital for a while and later the need for education of army children saw it turned into a school, some pupils ended up going to school in the very building they were born into!

Cant quite remember when it closed!  But I do know that the chapel was last used in 1978! Well up until recently .... when I went back in 2008 the chapel was a walk in job, now there is a big welded door over the entrance but someone has put a hole in the 1st floor ... its small (jeans ripping small) but it can be done  

Anyways! .....


----------



## KingRat (Nov 20, 2011)

They were my fave jeans too !!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 20, 2011)

Huge place by the look of it. The chapel's a total delight. Fab pics both.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks another awesome explore. Not sure I'd get my old bones through an entry that small which has depressed me appallingly!!! Grrrrr....


----------



## Madaxe (Nov 20, 2011)

Interesting history and absolutely stunning photos you two. Cheers.


----------



## KingRat (Nov 20, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Looks another awesome explore. Not sure I'd get my old bones through an entry that small which has depressed me appallingly!!! Grrrrr....



The fat rat managed - just !!


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 20, 2011)

Great report and yes that chapel is lush


----------



## Scaramanger (Nov 20, 2011)

That first pic....Dosn't that look like a kid inside the right hand door ????


----------



## KingRat (Nov 20, 2011)

114 072 22 said:


> That first pic....Dosn't that look like a kid inside the right hand door ????



Sadly no, it looks like a broken window. There's an easy way to find out if an exlore is haunted (etc)


















it isn't 

xx


----------



## smileysal (Nov 22, 2011)

Agree with everyone else.  Love that chapel. Good pics btw. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Redcap7760 (Feb 10, 2012)

Great pictures lilli and KingRat. I have many great memories of these wonderful buildings, and it's horrible to see them in this state. I was a weekly boarder at Kent School 1985-1986. In fact my bedroom was in the building attached to the Chapel (although I never entered the chapel). I'd love to get back to see the site before it gets too dangerous.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 10, 2012)

Places like this frighten me especially with the past history! great pics & report.


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

Great report with some beautiful images. The chapel roof interests me, I love that design, so nice to see it so complete still.
The history of it all is quite tragic but then there are many buildings of the time which saw many atrocities... if walls could talk I bet mankind would be far more humble than it is now.

Thank you for the effort and the sharing


----------

